# Oliva Serie G Special G Maduro Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not as flavorful as its competitor the short story, but a great burn, and u can usually find them cheaper.

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Special G Maduro Cigar Review - Nice


----------



## hoopdawg23 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just ordered some of these and can't wait!!!!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

These are a nice little cigar.


----------

